# Quartz Worktop



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

Not sure where to post this.

We are about to have white quartz worktop installed. Any advise on what to sit my Classic and Superjolly on to keep it clean and stop grinds migrating under both machines?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

My machine sits on the worktop and I use one of these to dust under it:

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/4700/Flatmate-Long-Flat-Duster

Less cluttered and easy enough to clean around!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

One of those glass worktop savers may work. It's a much better use for them than a knife blunting chopping board.


----------



## efesuxp (Mar 5, 2019)

I would simply place them directly on the top. Then just bruah or vacuum underneath. Having another layer underneat only adds to more places were grinds and spilled water/coffee can go


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Cover the feet with felt pads then simply slide away your machinery to clean the worktop without scratching.

Ian


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you do place the machine on a hard surface, eg glass. If you spill any liquid it will be drawn under the surface by capillarity causing more problems forcing you to move the machine off to clean it up.[IMG alt=":classic_angry:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_angry:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/angry.png[/IMG]


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> If you do place the machine on a hard surface, eg glass. If you spill any liquid it will be drawn under the surface by capillarity causing more problems forcing you to move the machine off to clean it up.


Hi, that's good to know.


----------

